# Strange activities in spilo tank



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

In my 125 gal w/ spilos and cariba, I've noticed something in the past week.
When the fish were all introdouced , everyone staked out his/her territory. If
the fish could'nt see one another , they left each other alone. These spilos are 
all between 4.5-6inches, so I've been aware of the overcrowding. I've just fed
2-3 times a day, heavily planted the tank, and all is well for now. About six
days ago 2 "purple" spilos started acting differently. They started getting closer,
within nipping distance, but no head to toe circling. They would come up side by 
side and wag their bodies similar to my reds. They now share the same space,
and slightly defend their territory. I have no experience w/ spilo behavior,as 
this is my first shoal. Are these 2 fish just tolerating each other, or is a bond
forming? They are the only fish out of 19 total that are acting this way. The fish
are both 5-5.5 inches, and came in as a group of 4 "purple" spilos. It has taken
about a month for this to happen. At what size does a spilo reach sexual maturity?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

There are answers to your questions pinned under Sexual Dimorphism. If you have any further questions, I'll leave this thread open for now.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Thank you Frank. I'm still learning about these fish. I can't wait for a larger tank
to observe them better. The fish in question have remained darker , but have moved apart. They are still within each others space, but with one staying lower
than the other. Probably nothing special, just never had any of these fish in a shoal
before.


----------

